# Kittens due this week!!!



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

It seems like everyone is doing this, but I wanted to get in on the excitement (lol). I think it makes waiting easier...if you don't feel like you're the only one.

My (foundation) queen is due on Thursday! This is not my first litter, but is hers. It seems like we've been waiting for ages (since last February), as she was the first breeding cat we purchased. I'm extremely excited and really nervous!

Any guesses on litter size? Or delivery date? The waiting and not knowing is killing me!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

she's big holy....number of kitties 6 when ????


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm guessing 5 kitties, this week :O


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I think 5, 3 boys 2 girls! I think they'll come Saturday


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ooooo she is gorge :laugh: 

what colours are you expecting????

Im going to guess at.......4...no, no,....5! 3 boys & 2 girls! :laugh:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gosh she's big :thumbup: Best wishes for a safe delivery and lots of healthy kitts, certainly looks like there will be lots


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooooo she is gorge :laugh:
> 
> what colours are you expecting????
> 
> Im going to guess at.......4...no, no,....5! 3 boys & 2 girls! :laugh:


Mom's a seal point who carries chocolate and dilute (both her parents we're lilacs) and dad's a blue point who carries chocolate, so we're expecting seals, chocolates, blues & lilacs!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> Mom's a seal point who carries chocolate and dilute (both her parents we're lilacs) and dad's a blue point who carries chocolate, so we're expecting seals, chocolates, blues & lilacs!


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :001_wub: cant wait to see pics of the lilacs & chocolates!!! I *may* also get lilac & chocs in my next raggie litter, Sooo exciting, I love them! :laugh: Whens she due??


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Thursday is day 63!

I really hope she has a chocolate!

When is your Ragdoll due TB?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> Thursday is day 63!
> 
> I really hope she has a chocolate!
> 
> When is your Ragdoll due TB?


oooo so soon!! good luck keep us updated on here!! I am pretty sure that she is in kitten, if she is is going to be about 6 weeks to go, cant confirm for another few days yet :laugh:

Are you in the UK? I love your girl, I keep seeing so many extreme siamese, your girl has a lovely face :laugh:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I am going to guess 5 also, 4 Girls 1 boy, wish you best of luck, hope all goes well with Birth and Mum:thumbup::thumbup:

Went through it last week had litter of Six Bengal Babies, Mum and all Kittens doing well, All got fantastic Brown spotted Markings, eyes all starting to open, 5 Girls and 1 Boy, he is going to have fun being bossed around by 5 Girls in a few weeks,:thumbup::thumbup:

Will keep fingers crossed for your Queen.:thumbup:


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment TB! She's not an applehead, but she does have the roundest face of my 3 girls. 

I'm not in the UK. I live in Canada.

My fingers are crossed for you! Let us know when you know for sure!

Tails: That's fantastic! 6 kittens! I bet you're really busy. Congrats! Do you have pics posted?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

allycatsiamese said:


> Thanks for the compliment TB! She's not an applehead, but she does have the roundest face of my 3 girls.
> 
> I'm not in the UK. I live in Canada.
> 
> ...


Not Yet, I do not take Pics until 2 weeks old, I do not like to Jynx things, its just my little way, lots from Two weeks on:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> Thanks for the compliment TB! She's not an applehead, but she does have the roundest face of my 3 girls.
> 
> I'm not in the UK. I live in Canada.
> 
> ...


she is gorge!! that how I picture siamese, i like the caramels to! :laugh:
thanks!! I think she is but dont want to jinx it!


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm trying not to get too excited just yet, but I think they're on their way! (Or she may have just peed on the floor.)

I will keep posting updates!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> I'm trying not to get too excited just yet, but I think they're on their way! (Or she may have just peed on the floor.)
> 
> I will keep posting updates!


lol!!! oooo good luck!! keep us updated on lil white snow babies :laugh:


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Kitten #1 is finally here!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohooo! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats! hoping you have loads more healthy kitties!


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Mom and babies are doing great. She's had 2 so far, but there's more to come.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats AllyCat,

Hope Mum and Kittens are all doing well, cant wait to see some Pics, really pleased for you.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Just waiting for an update now, congrats again


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope mum and kittens are doing okay :thumbup: Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy hope she is ok!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats! Hope they are all doing OK


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

congrats how many did she have il have a final guess im saying 4 kiitens 3 boys 1 girl xx


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your well wishes!

Mom and kittens are all doing fine! There's still only two so far. 

(I'm not sure about the time difference, but we're at Eastern Time (11:10 am here)).

Purple: Born at 9:39pm, February 11. 83 grams.
Teal: Born at 10:10pm, February 11. 79 grams.

Mom has been taking a break since last night. I've been in touch with our vet and she is not concerned at this point. Keeping a really close eye on Mom and kittens. Hopefully she delivers the rest soon!

Mom is not in any distress and kittens can still be felt moving. We're expecting at least two more.

I will keep updating as more happens.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how tiny are they and sooooooo cute, CONGRATULATIONS, keep us posted.xxxxxx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the new arrivals


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Kitten #3 is finally here!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all is well


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

This is so exciting :thumbup: Well done Mum! Can't wait for next update x


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Any more news?


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

And now #4 too!:thumbup:


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

#5 just arrived!

Mom and babies are all doing great!

Not sure yet if she's having more.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hopefully that's the last of em, means I was right  How is mom cat coping?


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Now we have 6!


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Mom's doing fantastic!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh blimey i said 5!! lol!

how long did she go between the 2 and the others?? do you knwo the sexes yet?? im still going with 4boys & 2 girlys!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

3 of each I think :O Hopefully that's her lol, I couldn't imagine 7 running around in a few weeks, the horror!


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't checked sex yet. I will post as soon as I know.

She went 19 hours, 45 minutes between the 2nd and 3rd kittens.

My house is going to be a zoo in the next few weeks! We have 3 cats, 4 seven-week old kittens and 6 newborns and I'm pretty sure there's still at least one more. She's so skinny now, it's a little hard to tell.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Poor bugger is going to be exhausted lol


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

I was wrong. She's finished now, and is finally eating (she's been off food since Thursday). She seems tired, but otherwise great!

The kittens:
1. Purple - Feb. 11 @ 9:39pm - 83g, now 86g - girl.
2. Teal - Feb. 11 @ 10:10pm - 79g, now 80g - girl.
3. Yellow - Feb. 12 @ 5:54pm - 79g - girl.
4. Green - Feb. 12 @ 6:51pm - 84g - boy.
5. Pink - Feb. 12 @ 7:21pm - 80g - girl.
6. Blue - Feb. 12 @ 8:01 pm - 87g - girl.

I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> I was wrong. She's finished now, and is finally eating (she's been off food since Thursday). She seems tired, but otherwise great!
> 
> The kittens:
> 1. Purple - Feb. 11 @ 9:39pm - 83g, now 86g - girl.
> ...


blimey!!! well done mum!! are you keeping a girl!!! :laugh:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> I was wrong. She's finished now, and is finally eating (she's been off food since Thursday). She seems tired, but otherwise great!
> 
> The kittens:
> 1. Purple - Feb. 11 @ 9:39pm - 83g, now 86g - girl.
> ...


congratulations, well done.

cant wait to see pics. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Six babies :thumbup: Well done to you and mummy cat :thumbup: Nice sizes for Siamese babies and so many of them :thumbup: You're certainly going to have lots of fun


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw congrats 6 fluffy babies :thumbup:


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry this took so long!

Mom and babies are doing fantastic! (Purple = gained 13g; Teal = gained 11g; Yellow = gained 10g; Green = gained 12g; Pink = gained 13g; Blue = gained 14g.)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> Sorry this took so long!
> 
> Mom and babies are doing fantastic! (Purple = gained 13g; Teal = gained 11g; Yellow = gained 10g; Green = gained 12g; Pink = gained 13g; Blue = gained 14g.)


aw lil bubas! :laugh: good gains to well done mummy & human mummy!


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

At 16 & 17 days old, all 6 babies and mom are doing fantastic! All of the kittens have tripled their weight, have both eyes open and are learning to walk. 

We're still trying to guess colours and really hoping for a chocolate point girl.

The girls (photos):


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Our one and only boy:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous kittens, aww that little boy,sweet little face,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Could you just pop one of those little girlies in a bag for me and fly her over  Absolute sweeties :001_wub: Hope you've got your chocolate one in there :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Its exciting waiting for their colours to come throu, _


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _Its exciting waiting for their colours to come throu, _


Beautiful kitties! How long does it take for the colours to show?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> Beautiful kitties! How long does it take for the colours to show?


Dark colours like seal can be seen in a few days but the lighter colours, chocolate, lilac etc take a while longer. And then you still have to wait for them to develop properly. What I first thought might be a lilac in my last litter darkened to blue


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i love the seals and the blues,i have never seen a lilac in real life only pictures._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I used to be dedicated to seals and chocolates but since getting a blue girl and meeting the gorgeous lilac stud that I use I have become converted. I can't wait to have my own lilac girl  So far my only two lilacs have been boys though  it's a lilac boy sleeping in my sig.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have never owned a siamese, i do like the look of them, i owned birmans years ago,( pets not show ones,) i had seal and blue,and a seal tortie, i like the siamese in your siggie _


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous babies!!! :laugh:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll take pink please


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. Lymorelynn & Dagny0823, I would love to ship one to you, but unfortuately they're all spoken for. 

I want to keep the kitten wearing the yellow collar if she turns out to be a chocolate point, so the waiting is killing me. All photos were taken today (18 days old).

In the first picture: The kitten on the left is a seal point. The kitten in the background is a blue point.

In the second picture: Seal Point, ????

Is there a possibility that she could be a chocolate, or is it most likely that she is a lilac? How much colour should a chocolate or lilac have at this age?  We have three of the light coloured kittens, but they all look identical.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wow they are stunning! Ive not ventured into chocs/lilacs yet so cant tell, but he is very light isnt he with dark little bits on his ears so id guess a choc??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The nose colour of the little one with the yellow collar looks too dark to be lilac so I think you may have your chocolate point there :thumbup:
This is one of my lilac boys at about the same age


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> The nose colour of the little one with the yellow collar looks too dark to be lilac so I think you may have your chocolate point there :thumbup:
> This is one of my lilac boys at about the same age
> View attachment 60290


awww love his little face! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww love his little face! :001_wub:


Thank you - I think he has been my favourite out of them all so far. He was from my first litter and is now a gorgeous boy :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you - I think he has been my favourite out of them all so far. He was from my first litter and is now a gorgeous boy :thumbup:


awww always nice to see them grow up :laugh:


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

That little boy of yours is gorgeous! His ears appear quite a bit lighter than my girl's, which is awesome!

You guys are great and just made my day! I was so worried that she was too light to be a chocolate! 

Now I'm even more excited! I'll keep you posted on which colour she ends up being!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

allycatsiamese said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Lymorelynn & Dagny0823, I would love to ship one to you, but unfortuately they're all spoken for.
> 
> I want to keep the kitten wearing the yellow collar if she turns out to be a chocolate point, so the waiting is killing me. All photos were taken today (18 days old).
> 
> ...


Lovely Kittens AllyCat:thumbup::thumbup: I think you will find they are Chocolate Points look very much like my three Chocs did at that age.:thumbup:

They are beauties AllyCat, welldone Mum and Dad:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow fab Kitts you have there - very pretty :thumbup:


----------

